# South Jersey Retriever Club



## Sammie Thompson (Jul 16, 2009)

Reminder to all that SJRC trial closes Monday night. Also PLEASE NOTE that Don Driggers' house is no longer the headquarters, we will be based at the Assumpink clubhouse. Please DO NOT AIR or go to Don's property as he no longer owns it and it is private property. There is plenty of airing available at Assumpink. Thanks


----------



## moscowitz (Nov 17, 2004)

Tell me it's no true Don sold his house. Where did he move how did he move all those treasures?


----------



## Sammie Thompson (Jul 16, 2009)

To get to the Assumpink clubhouse use the address
1 Eldridge Rd
Robbinsville, NJ
08691
Proceed to next building stakes will be signed from the parking lot


----------



## Sammie Thompson (Jul 16, 2009)

The open will be at the ditch field across from bowl , the derby will be across from the airplane field - all stakes will be posted from the clubhouse - again reminder PLEASE DO NOT GO TO DON DRIGGERS OLD PROPERTY TO AIR DOGS!!! Good luck to all, beautiful weekend &#55357;&#56842;&#55357;&#56842;


----------



## Jerry and Freya (Sep 13, 2008)

Any news on Derby?
Thanks
Freya


----------



## Bob Walton (Jan 1, 2007)

Congratulations to Arline Buchanan on her Derby win and making the Derby List.


----------



## Sammie Thompson (Jul 16, 2009)

Open callbacks
1,3,4,5,8,19,20,21,23,35,39,43,45,47,48,49,60,69,72,74,75
Starts with dog 45


----------



## Judy Chute (May 9, 2005)

Bob Walton said:


> Congratulations to Arline Buchanan on her Derby win and making the Derby List.


Congratulations to Arline! Caroline is putting her on the map  

Judy


----------



## Jerry and Freya (Sep 13, 2008)

Bob Walton said:


> Congratulations to Arline Buchanan on her Derby win and making the Derby List.


YES big congrats to Arline and to everyone that Q !!


----------



## Sammie Thompson (Jul 16, 2009)

Amateur will be at bowl tomorrow am, open will be sign posted from clubhouse.


----------



## bjlokey (Jun 10, 2004)

Bob Walton said:


> Congratulations to Arline Buchanan on her Derby win and making the Derby List.


Congratulations Arline!


----------



## Frank Jones (Feb 17, 2004)

Congratulations, Arline, on your second Derby WIN with Caroline!

Great news!

rita


----------



## bjlokey (Jun 10, 2004)

Any word on the Q?


----------



## g_fiebelkorn (Jul 31, 2006)

Way to go Arlene!


----------



## WarrenHillLabs (Sep 23, 2013)

Congratulations Arline.....You and Caroline are quite a team


----------



## Sammie Thompson (Jul 16, 2009)

Open callbacks to last series
5, 19, 20, 23, 39, 43, 47, 48, 49, 60, 69, 72
8 am @ Lynn Budd's


----------



## lbbuckler (Jun 7, 2008)

Any Q results?


----------



## Sammie Thompson (Jul 16, 2009)

Amateur callbacks to 3rd series
9, 11, 14, 17, 19, 22, 27, 28, 32, 33, 37, 40, 41, 42, 43, 49, 51, 52
Lynn Budd's @ 8 am


----------



## Sammie Thompson (Jul 16, 2009)

Swayze run by Karen Cropper won Q, not sure other placements, less than 2yrs old - Congrats!!!


----------



## lbbuckler (Jun 7, 2008)

Congratulations Karen Cropper on your win with Cropper's Diamond Cutter, "Swayze". This is the 2nd time Karen has run Swayze and her 2nd trial in 20 years! They make quite a team. Swayze is also a littermate to Johnny and Kathy Armstrong's Flex. Congratulations to all those that placed and finished.


----------



## Boomer (May 13, 2006)

Go Karen what a team !


----------



## Sammie Thompson (Jul 16, 2009)

Open results
1 - Lisa Kane & Slick ( new AFC��)
2- Alex Abraham & Star
3- Ed Forry & Yeager
4 - Bob Graham & Snap
RJ - Ed Forry & Piper
J - Kathy Folsom & Czar


----------



## Sammie Thompson (Jul 16, 2009)

Amateur results
1 - Alex Abraham & Tucker
2 - Newt Cropper & Deep
3 - Bob Graham & Mickey
4 - Sammie Thompson & Classy
RJ - Sammie Thompson & Jesse Jane
Jams - Delores Smith & Jet, Lynn Budd & Abe


----------



## Sammie Thompson (Jul 16, 2009)

Qualifying placements
1 - Karen Cropper & Swayze 
2 - Randy Bohn & Ke
3 - Mark Mosher & Bullet
4 - Patti Roberts & Phideaux
RJ - Randy Bohn & Berry
Jams - Randy Bohn & Sassy, Ron Montgomery & Chance, Tracy Wight & Vader


----------



## Sammie Thompson (Jul 16, 2009)

Derby Results 
1 - Arline Buchanan & Caroline
2 - Patti Roberts & Jetty
3 - Jason Ross & Benson
4 - Patti Roberts & Tar
RJ - Patti Roberts & Tunes
Jams - Jeff Lyons & Whopper, Cal Rumbley & Cammie, Patti Roberts & Trigger, Chris Joswick & Jetta


----------

